# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  अब सुलझेगा अनसुलझा रहस्य!

## superidiotonline



----------


## pkpasi

> 


कौन सा रहस्य खुलने वाला है

----------


## superidiotonline

> कौन सा रहस्य खुलने वाला है


बहुत बड़ा उलझा हुआ रहस्य खुलने वाला है। ऐसा रहस्य जिसे बड़े-बड़े वैज्ञानिक भी आज तक सुलझा न सके! किन्तु हमने आध्यात्म और ज्योतिष के दम पर सुलझा लिया है।

----------


## superidiotonline

इस संसार में आज भी सुने-अनसुने ऐसे तमाम अनसुलझे रहस्य हैं जिन्हें आज तक बड़े-बड़े वैज्ञानिक भी नहीं सुलझा पाए हैं। अभी तक विज्ञान और वैज्ञानिकों ने चाहे जितनी उन्नति और प्रगति कर ली हो; भले ही आज मनुष्य चाँद पर पहुँच गया हो, किन्तु अभी भी इस संसार में बहुत से ऐसे अनसुलझे रहस्य भरे पड़े हैं, जिन्हें अभी तक सुलझाना बाकी है या सुलझाना असम्भव प्रतीत होता है। आइए, जानते हैं एक ऐसे ही अनसुलझे रहस्य के बारे में-

----------


## pkpasi

> इस संसार में आज भी सुने-अनसुने ऐसे तमाम अनसुलझे रहस्य हैं जिन्हें आज तक बड़े-बड़े वैज्ञानिक भी नहीं सुलझा पाए हैं। अभी तक विज्ञान और वैज्ञानिकों ने चाहे जितनी उन्नति और प्रगति कर ली हो; भले ही आज मनुष्य चाँद पर पहुँच गया हो, किन्तु अभी भी इस संसार में बहुत से ऐसे अनसुलझे रहस्य भरे पड़े हैं, जिन्हें अभी तक सुलझाना बाकी है या सुलझाना असम्भव प्रतीत होता है। आइए, जानते हैं एक ऐसे ही अनसुलझे रहस्य के बारे में-


बहुत सुंदर
आज किस रहस्य पर चर्चा होगी

----------


## superidiotonline

यह सर्वविदित और विज्ञान सम्मत तथ्य है कि मनुष्य के अलग-अलग ब्लड ग्रुप होते हैं, किन्तु आज तक कोई यह नहीं जानता कि ऐसा क्यों होता है? आपको यह जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि मनुष्य के ही नहीं, अपितु जानवरों के भी ब्लड ग्रुप अलग-अलग होते हैं। कुत्तों में ग्यारह प्रकार के और बिल्लियों में तीन प्रकार के ब्लड ग्रुप पाए गए हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

सभी मनुष्यों का रक्त एक जैसा ही लाल रंग का होता है, किन्तु आज सभी जानते हैं कि एक ही परिवार के सदस्यों का ब्लड ग्रुप भी एक समान नहीं होता है और कभी-कभी तो माता-पिता का भी ब्लड ग्रुप भी अपने बच्चों से नहीं मिलता।

----------


## superidiotonline

रक्त समूह के नियम का प्रतिपादन अर्थात् ब्लड ग्रुप की खोज सर्वप्रथम ऑस्ट्रियाई वैज्ञानिक *कार्ल लैंडस्टेनर* ने वर्ष 1900 ई० में की थी। इस उपलब्धि के लिए *कार्ल लैंडस्टेनर* को वर्ष 1930 में फिजियोलॉजी और मेडिसिन में नोबेल पुरस्कार से सम्मानित किया गया था। कार्ल लैंडस्टेनर ने मनुष्य के रक्त को तीन समूहों में बाँटकर A, B और C नाम दिया था, किन्तु C रक्त समूह में A और B एंटीजन नहीं पाये जाने के कारण इसे यूरोप में ‘0’ (Zero) के रूप में प्रतिपादित किया गया, जिसे रक्त समूह O ‘ओ’ कहा गया। चौथे रक्त समूह AB की खोज वर्ष 1902 ई० में दो वैज्ञानिकों- *अल्फ्रेड वॉन डीकासेलो* और *एड्रियानो स्टूरली* ने की थी।

----------


## superidiotonline

ABO ब्लड ग्रुप सिस्टम के अनुसार मुख्यतः चार ब्लड ग्रुप होते हैं-

*ब्लड ग्रुप A:* रेड सेल्स पर A एंटीजन और प्लाज्मा में B एंटीबॉडी पाया जाता है।


*ब्लड ग्रुप B:* रेड सेल्स पर B एंटीजन और प्लाज्मा में A एंटीबॉडी पाया जाता है।


*ब्लड ग्रुप AB:* रेड सेल्स पर A और B दोनों एंटीजन पाए जाते हैं पर प्लाज्मा में A और B एंटीबॉडी में से कोई नहीं पाया जाता है।


*ब्लड ग्रुप O:* रेड सेल्स पर A और B दोनों एंटीजन में से कोई नहीं पाए जाते हैं पर प्लाज्मा में A और B दोनों एंटीबॉडी पाए जाते हैं।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> ABO ब्लड ग्रुप सिस्टम के अनुसार मुख्यतः चार ब्लड ग्रुप होते हैं-
> 
> *ब्लड ग्रुप A:* रेड सेल्स पर A एंटीजन और प्लाज्मा में B एंटीबॉडी पाया जाता है।
> 
> 
> *ब्लड ग्रुप B:* रेड सेल्स पर B एंटीजन और प्लाज्मा में A एंटीबॉडी पाया जाता है।
> 
> 
> *ब्लड ग्रुप AB:* रेड सेल्स पर A और B दोनों एंटीजन पाए जाते हैं पर प्लाज्मा में A और B एंटीबॉडी में से कोई नहीं पाया जाता है।
> ...


आगे बताए महाशय, बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है।

----------

